# Guppy FRY!!! Now What should I do??



## joshheat25 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have guppy fry, but now the females keep eating them. I have 3 plants and a little cave thing they have been hiding in. I have a few in a net inside the tank. I was thinking about getting a net to put permanently in the tank so a few of the guppies can survive. is that a good idea? What do you all do for the guppy fry?

Thanx


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Go to the pet store and get a breeder net to put inside your tank. add some floating plants plastic or real inside the net. Let them grow up in the breeder net til they are big enough not to fit in the mouth of the biggest fish in your tank. It might be a good idea to invest in some plastic plants or real plants to fill up your tank so that the fry have a place to hide next time. I alway let the female have the babies in the tank and then fish the babies out and then I put them in a 2.5 gal. tank to grow up in. The 2.5 gal. tank is really cheap at Walmart about $25 but you can also get a 1 gal. even cheaper at Walmart the only thing with the 1 gal. is that they do not make heaters for that size. A 2.5 gal you can get a small heater at Walmart for about $7 for that size. Breeder nets are about $7 or so at Petco or Petsmart if they have them.Feed the babies crushed flake food crushed to a fine powder. Good Luck!


----------



## joshheat25 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanx for the advice Eileen. I am going to get a net to put in there.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope you don't run into problems with your fish giving birth like someone on this forum called RavenFish. Her poor momma fish has a stuck fry that came out dead and a fry that is stuck coming out tail first.


----------



## joshheat25 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea I don't either I will keep an eye on Her. I have 3 females and I was assuming the one was giving birth because both males wont leave her alone.. but they fry look like they have yellow tails like another guppy I have. I just hope that I can raise the fry without killin them. I just don't want to overcrowd my tank. I'm already needing to vacuum every week.


----------



## joshheat25 (Sep 11, 2009)

A little update. I managed to save around a dozen fry. I went and bought a small breeder net. Now another one of my females is having babies... I think i'm just going to let the fish eat them and save the ones that make it through the day. lol


----------



## fish999 (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you feeding them boiled egg infusion a few drops at a time or what?


----------



## joshheat25 (Sep 11, 2009)

Well it's been 6 weeks and I have, 17 fry still alive. I am debating on releasing them into my tank. it's been rough keeping my tank clean with a breeder net in there. I just did a 40% water change. added some algae killer, stress coat, and a new filter.


----------

